# Possible for a dog to live in a 85-90 degree apt?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I just moved to Florida from Wisconsin. I've owned/loved dogs all my life...but I suddenly realized that, unless I use the AC, I will probably never be able to own a dog as long as I live here (which will be a few years, at the least). 

Before coming here, I thought that it wouldn't get that hot in the apartment, since there's fans, but it easilly goes up to 90 degrees (it never goes higher than that, though). Then I thought "Maybe the AC bill won't be *that* bad", so we experimented with it...and it'd be over $300 a month for AC alone, and that's only if we have it on at nighttime. I can't exactly afford that, either.

So I've pretty much given up on owning a dog, or ANY pet besides some kind of reptile. But just to make sure I'm not missing something, I decided to give it one last shot and come on here. Is there some breed that can take hot weather? Florida isn't the hottest place on Earth, and not everyone in the world has AC, so there must be *something* out there...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont think that is even good for a person! 
I would probably pass out, we went without power for 6 days because of the hurricane last week and boy was it hot, it got up to 86 degrees in here and all the dogs were panting like crazy... and we have a big house... I cant imagine how bad it would have been in a small apartment. 
I really think you should wait on getting a dog until you have the money to pay for an AC bill... thats just torture for a dog... too darn hot. 
Good luck.
Nessa


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

I live in the desert with no air and everyone has dogs here. Some breeds love the heat. My daughters Chihuahua loves the heat and even lays in the sun. You don't want to have any breed with smashed noses. Bull dogs would be out.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

No brachecephalic breeds, but honest to god people.  Humans and dogs have lived together for many, many years, much of that in tropical or semi-tropical and desert climates. Air conditioning has only been around for what.. 50 years? And lots of dogs survive life as outdoor dogs with just shade and plenty of water. Is it comfortable? No. But it's workable. 

All that said, if you're planning to live in Florida without AC, you need to invest in some heavy-duty fans and more than one. A mister with a fan blowing on it can help a lot, and so can shade.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think in florida you should have a dog without a/c. When I went to florida it was well over 100 degree's everyday with a humidty higher than the temperature.


----------



## crogers4 (Jun 11, 2008)

Could you get a window unit and just keep one room cool? I don't know how expensive that would be. 

Plus, are you sure it would be so much $$? I have my AC on constantly (and I live in Maryland, so its a bit cooler) and my bill is $70-$120. That includes all electric- clothes dryer, lights, AC, etc.

A $300 bill, especially for an apartment, seems really high. Maybe energy rates are lower here though.


----------



## cbrons (Jul 23, 2008)

the dog will be more than fine. its a domesticated wolf, partially decended from the same common ancestor as the dingo who thrives in heat along the australian outback.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I live in Southern California, so our heat is a dry one, but it routinely gets up past 90 degrees during the summer. I've never had AC and I have always had dogs. There are products out there to keep dogs cool, too. Look up "canine cooler pad."


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

If you can't even afford the AC, how in the world are you going to afford a dog???? For a huge house, my electric bill is only on avg $50 more a month granted I live in Michigan, but It still gets into the 90's up here pretty often. My dogs food alone cost $45 a month, not including his heart worm meds ($25), any new toys to replace the broken ones ($25), and vet bills that come up (ranging from $100 to $6000 depending on the issue), plus if you have a destructive dog your also dealing with the damage they do ($5 to $2500+) and your worried about an A/c bill????

Pass on the dog until you can afford the bills the dog alone generates. Even a small dog can easily run you over $75 a month not including e-vet visits. If you can't afford an A/c then how can you afford a dog?

Just think about it....


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

well youre going to keep the windows open to get some air flow in right? i cant imagine being between 85-90 as a human at all much less as a dog! my dog wont even go outside for more than a few seconds if its that hot


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Where do you people live that you can't imagine it reaching 85 degrees during the summer?!? 

Darkmoon, you made an excellent point.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Where do you people live that you can't imagine it reaching 85 degrees during the summer?!?
> 
> Darkmoon, you made an excellent point.



it regularly is over 95 here in texas and im used to it being hot outside. but this is 85+ degrees INSIDE AN APARTMENT. its 75-78 in my house most of the time, i cant even sleep if its in the 80s at night. lol


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

I would love to have a $50 electic bill. Do you use lights? I live in So CA and my electric bill runs about $300 a month without air. Propane to heat the house is even more in the winter. I am a stay at home grandma and the dry desert heat feels good to me.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I would not be able to survive in 90*F weather and I know my bullie wouldn't. I can not believe how high your bill is! HOLY COW! I would look at all the weatherstripping and doors etc to see where the heck the issue is because that seems so high just for air. What about just a window unit then in the bedroom so you can sleep at night? Maybe that will lower your bill?


----------



## Grumble69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Darkmoon is completely right. The issue isn't about the apartment. It's about properly caring for your dog which isn't cheap.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> If you can't even afford the AC, how in the world are you going to afford a dog???? For a huge house, my electric bill is only on avg $50 more a month granted I live in Michigan, but It still gets into the 90's up here pretty often. My dogs food alone cost $45 a month, not including his heart worm meds ($25), any new toys to replace the broken ones ($25), and vet bills that come up (ranging from $100 to $6000 depending on the issue), plus if you have a destructive dog your also dealing with the damage they do ($5 to $2500+) and your worried about an A/c bill????
> 
> Pass on the dog until you can afford the bills the dog alone generates. Even a small dog can easily run you over $75 a month not including e-vet visits. If you can't afford an A/c then how can you afford a dog?
> 
> Just think about it....



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

IF you can afford the dog's other needs I think a window AC unit could be a less expensive alternative for you. 

We live in the desert (usually dry heat but we can have humid nights after a late evening t-storm) and it routinely goes over 100 degrees several days during the summer. We have central AC, set at 78 degrees. If it is humid the AC comes on every couple of hours. 

Our elderly neighbors don't have central AC and have one window unit for an 1800 sq foot home. The unit has a thermostat on it (so it goes on and off as the temperature fluctuates) and they have it set at 75 degrees 24/7, they don't open the windows at night. It costs them <$75/month to run. They're on a fixed income and believe me, they ran the numbers.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm quite sure it is POSSIBLE for a dog to live in such conditions. People, and probably dogs, lived in Death Valley before air conditioning. 

But the modern domestic dog is not a coyote or a wolf and would certainly not chose to live in Florida in the summer without a/c. There is much more to life than survival.

In my opinion, keeping a dog in those circumstances would be selfish.

My very first apartment was a little poolside bungalow in Houston and I moved in in late August of 1971. It was poorly insulated with nothing upstairs and another apartment only on one side. The single, large a/c cost about as much to run as the rent. I spent most of my waking hours at school or in the pool.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Sloth;341495]I just moved to Florida from Wisconsin.


I'm from Minnesota (land of blonde hair and blue lips, where you hafta jump start your kids in the morning! LOL) I live in the Tampa Bay area of FL. There is no way I could go without AC. The humidity level is so high that it makes breathing difficult, and is unhealthy to try and survive without AC. 




> Before coming here, I thought that it wouldn't get that hot in the apartment, since there's fans, but it easilly goes up to 90 degrees (it never goes higher than that, though). Then I thought "Maybe the AC bill won't be *that* bad", so we experimented with it...and it'd be over $300 a month for AC alone, and that's only if we have it on at nighttime. I can't exactly afford that, either.


The interior temperature gets hotter than the outside temperature, so factoring in the humidity level, this is NOT just a question of "comfort," it becomes a health risk. 

*Leave the AC on all the time* - by turning it off during the day, your AC has to work long and hard to bring the temperature to where you've set it, and this is why your electric bill is so high. Set the temp at 78, and leave it there. Don't have your ceiling fans on in rooms you are not in - this doesn't actually save you money. Only use the fan in the room you are in. I have a house, and my AC bills only run me $243 max during the hottest months with highest usage by everyone. Otherwise, it's only $90/month, and I ALWAYS have the AC on, set on 73. The electric bill in an apartment should not be running that high. 

I lived in Scottsdale, AZ, with temperatures reaching 118 +. Dry heat is far easier to handle. I was more comfortable in AZ at 106 than here in FL at 78 (actual outside temp). The difference is the suffocating humidity that accompanies the heat here in FL. That, coupled with mold spores, insects, heavy pesticide use (by others), leaving windows open was an invitation to serious health problems.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

When I was young we moved to the Mojave Desert. Back then, in the 1960's, houses did not have central AC. Anyway, we always had dogs and plenty of other animals. We all did just fine. I guess it was a matter of not missing what we never had.
Fast forward to now;
I live in Reynosa, Mexico. It's darned hot here. Most everyone has dogs but very few have AC. I don't have it and don't intend on getting it either. I live just fine without AC and so do my 6 K9's. We aren't suffering or near collapse from heat exhaustion. We do have fans in every room and keep the doors/windows open. Just this past weekend I was looking out the window watching my dogs after I had let them all out in the backyard. I was thinking what insane mutts they were coz 3 of them went and layed in the sun. It was still early morning but well into the upper 80's. 
I don't consider it being cruel and inhumane to keep my dogs without having AC. None have any problems from the heat and are very active playing amongst themselves all day. However, I don't walk them until after 7pm. I guess it's all a matter of what your acclimated to. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

I live in New England, and it's not ninety, but it does have some heavy duty humidaty. I found putting a large bowl of Ice at night in front of a fan works nice- it melts and I give it to marley to drink, it's still cool and he loves steraling ice cubes from it. 

We have a floor air conditionar in a room, my grandma said that this one is alot cheaper and easier then a window one.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> *Leave the AC on all the time* - by turning it off during the day, your AC has to work long and hard to bring the temperature to where you've set it, and this is why your electric bill is so high. Set the temp at 78, and leave it there. Don't have your ceiling fans on in rooms you are not in - this doesn't actually save you money. Only use the fan in the room you are in. I have a house, and my AC bills only run me $243 max during the hottest months with highest usage by everyone. Otherwise, it's only $90/month, and I ALWAYS have the AC on, set on 73. The electric bill in an apartment should not be running that high.\


The HVAC tech in me has to correct this. No, keeping your AC on makes it work harder than normal. In order to increase duration and efficiency of heaters and Air Conditioners, many modern high tech thermostats will have a intelligent thermostat option which basically is, it calculates how long it takes to reach a desired temperature.

So you tell the thermostat to turn at 4pm when you get home, and you want the AC to be around 75. What happens is, depending on the house temperature, it will start running however long it takes to get the temperature to 75 by the time it's 4pm. A very nice option.

The reason it's better to run the furnace in limited times is because the majority of the power use is upon startup and shutoff. When you leave the AC on all day all night, it's constantly turning on and off for short periods of times all day, instead of the more preferrable running for a single, longer duration.

Yes, this means it's more energy effecient to, say, depending on the insulation of your house... turn the AC down to 70 then shut it off for the rest of the night, by the time it's warmed up to 75+ it's starting to cool down outside and it's almost time for bed.

SO long story short, the less your AC has to start up and shut off, the better. Not only will your AC bill be lower, your AC will last many many years longer. As many as 5 to 10 years.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I live in Houston TX, land of the heat and humidity. I have a 1250 sq ft house and this last months electric bill was $150. I turn it to 79 when I'm gone to work and turn it down no lower than 77 when I'm home (unless I *actually *do house work and then it might go to 75 for a few min). Why you would have a $300 electric bill in an apt is beyond me. Have the complex check your system. 

Having a dog IN THE APT when its 90 is not fair...period. And as others have said, if you can't afford the AC how in the heck are you going to take care of a dog?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure if you have thought about this, but have you ever checked into a swamp cooler? You can get the ones where you have to keep adding water as it evaporates, or one where it's automatically filled. They may not keep it as cool as an A/C unit would, but it will stay considerably cooler.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Not sure if you have thought about this, but have you ever checked into a swamp cooler? You can get the ones where you have to keep adding water as it evaporates, or one where it's automatically filled. They may not keep it as cool as an A/C unit would, but it will stay considerably cooler.


Swamp coolers wouldn't be very helpful in the FL humidity. I've been in homes in AZ (dry heat) cooled by swamp coolers - UGH! They're awful. 



> The HVAC tech in me has to correct this. No, keeping your AC on makes it work harder than normal. In order to increase duration and efficiency of heaters and Air Conditioners, many modern high tech thermostats will have a intelligent thermostat option which basically is, it calculates how long it takes to reach a desired temperature.


Well, I stand corrected, since I'm no expert, BUT, an _alleged_ expert did tell me that turning the AC off all day, and then on at night, or vice versa, it would work harder than normal. It also was reflected in my electric bill! When I turned it off at night before leaving for work, and set it to turn on again at 7:00 am, my bill was running around $334 to $359, and sometimes higher. I'll settle for leaving the AC on all the time! My new electric bill was $163. Not bad at all, considering how hot it's been!


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i agree that you need to make sure you can afford all the expenses a dog can bring before you consider air conditioning. its extremely expensive to own a dog, but worth it. its hard for me and i still live with my parents and dont have to worry about paying ym own insurance and bills yet...

i live in pennsylvania and it gets pretty hot here suring the summer, and VERY humid, and thats what really gets to my dog. so if she is left alone in her crate without the A/C on, I make sure she has a couple fans in the room just to keep the airflow going. She does fine in that. 

like someone said some dogs prefer the heat, and i think mine does. she whines when its too cold. so i think it really depends. you would just need to make sure that the dog has access to water all day when its hot.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Most of my gang stays outside (in TX). Lots of shade, a clean water pail and a tub to sit in and they are taking the summer just fine & dandy. Eating fine and the younger dogs are even playing, still!!! They are in just as good as shape as dogs that live in the AC every day. 

Honestly, they are just dogs and a lot of breeds can withstand the heat pretty well.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

txcollies said:


> Most of my gang stays outside (in TX). Lots of shade, a clean water pail and a tub to sit in and they are taking the summer just fine & dandy. Eating fine and the younger dogs are even playing, still!!! They are in just as good as shape as dogs that live in the AC every day.
> 
> Honestly, they are just dogs and a lot of breeds can withstand the heat pretty well.


Being outside in the heat with water, shade, etc. is much different than being in a stuffy apt IMO. My dogs used to be outside when I was gone and did just fine (they were inside with me when I was home). The OP was talking about having the dog in a very hot apartment. Big difference.


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

I live in Texas with a brachycephalic breed at that. It was 104 degrees here yesterday, with a high of 107 degrees expected for today.

I run my A/C almost constantly in my apartment and my electric bill is typically between $70-150. I think you're being a little bit dramatic about the $300 bill for A/C, unless you like it to be completely frigid.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

loratliff said:


> I live in Texas with a brachycephalic breed at that. It was 104 degrees here yesterday, with a high of 107 degrees expected for today.
> 
> I run my A/C almost constantly in my apartment and my electric bill is typically between $70-150. I think you're being a little bit dramatic about the $300 bill for A/C, unless you like it to be completely frigid.


I agree Lora, the $300 sounded a bit high. I've noticed the OP hasn't responded recently...


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I dont think that is even good for a person!
> 
> Good luck.
> Nessa


 I agree. I don't think that is a good idea. I keep my house around 75 to 80 degree.


----------

